# "ghouligans?"



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow all!* Who knows why - and it's not like I have all kinds of FREE TIME! but I stumbled upon this wacky, wonderful vid! Watch it to the bitter end - and you'll see sooo many prop and scene ideas! Have I been under a rock or something? Is this group well known? No matter - this is a fun little romp to tickle your grey matter. . . enjoy and *BOO!*


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

Never seen this before but its totaly cool. They are on Myspace and Twitter...found their website also:
http://www.theghouligans.com/

Marc V.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that was cute. i wanna be a gouligan. lol.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I feel like this show should be on the Disney channel - kind of reminds me of Halloweentown! LOL!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Never heard of them. No updates on the website since 2008. Looks like they are sadly "deceased".


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I always loved watching "Ghouligan's Island".


----------

